# Start up Questions



## johnmoss (Jul 24, 2007)

I have had a 55 gallon tank up and running for over a year. Currently i have the ugly blue gravel in the tank, a Rena XP3 plus a Whisper 60.

The only fish in my tank are two huge Angels, a festivum and a peacock fish.

Until this week I had the lights that came with the tank (two 15 watt).

This week I purchased and installed two 55 Watt lights from AHSupply in the hopes of growing some plants.

Here are my questions:

A) I want to dump the ugly gravel, in its place I was thinking of either some nice stone or sand. Is one or the other better? Do I need anything other than the stone/sand on the bottom to help the plants grow?


B) Will I need a CO2 system? I hear a lot of talk, I am hoping to get by without for now. I know this probably depends on type and number of plants...so no I dont specifically have any plants in mind but my thoughts are not to overcrowd the tank with plants at first. Rather to slower introduce plants and see how they grow, how I like them, etc.


C)I have the slowing dying leftovers of the plants I tried to grow (hence the new lights) Should I dump these or see if they come back to life? 

D) My water quality has been fairly consistant, (good), however, I have had algae growth (nothing severe) that doesnt seem to want to go away. Its not bad, I need to clean my glass once a week or so. Is this normal? Can I get rid of it entirely?


If I missed something let me know and I will answer


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

A) Sand is inert so it's not the best for planted tanks even though I have it in all my planted tanks and stones if too big make it hard for plants to root. I'd go with smaller gravel maybe 1/8th of an inch would be perfect for plants.

B) You can use a C02 system but it cost alot and won't do anything with those lights you bought, 2 watts per gallon is best so you may need about 100watts butthose might work I have ok lights on my 55g planted and they work fine but i do plan to upgrade to 200watts and a C02 system.

C) Yes unless you have good lighting and ferts (flourish excel) but if they are rotting and then dump em.

D) Get a pleco that'll help and I think the other fish besides the angels may eat the plants. So get rid of them if they are cichlids cause most non dwarfs eat plants except angels.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

johnmoss said:


> A) I want to dump the ugly gravel, in its place I was thinking of either some nice stone or sand. Is one or the other better? Do I need anything other than the stone/sand on the bottom to help the plants grow?
> *One inch of 1/4" to 3/8" aggregate overlaying two inches of laterite overlaying one inch of 1/4" to 3/8" aggregate will help with growing plants.*
> 
> B) Will I need a CO2 system? ...
> ...


Please post with questions.

TR


----------



## johnmoss (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thank You for your responses*

Thank you all.

I am trying to get the plant thing right.

I now know my lights I just bought are ok for medium light plants. I just needs some good substrate.

Any recomendations?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Look up Diana Walstad. She explains how to keep a planted tank w/out the use of CO2 and very low maintanence. I'm about to turn my 46 bowfront into a planted tank with her idea and will post pictures in the future...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

johnmoss said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I am trying to get the plant thing right.
> 
> ...


jm:

This is a comprehensive informational and "how to" page.

The question you asked is like .... as everyone has one.

Based upon my experience with my current tank the following will be my next substrate:

1" of 3/8" subrounded aggregate:
overlaying
1/2" of laterite:
overlaying
1.5" of Seachem Flourite:
overlaying
1" of 3/4" angular aggregate.




crazyfishlady said:


> Look up Diana Walstad. She explains how to keep a planted tank w/out the use of CO2 and very low maintanence. I'm about to turn my 46 bowfront into a planted tank with her idea and will post pictures in the future...


cfl:

TOS has two threads which are excellent treatise of his experience with Walstad tanks.

His ongoing tank and the synopsis of his three year tank.

TR


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

You can use small gravel if you want. Or if you want to splurge, get some Flourite or Eco Complete. The small gravel will be fine though. I'd definitely be sure to get some fertilizers though. Laterite has alot of nutrients, so if you can find it, you could put it under some gravel.

You don't need co2 with that light. That lighting is great for medium and low light plants.

I have an Angelfish that doesn't eat my plants.....but some may nibble. I think you'd be fine keeping it.

Plecos could dig, so unless you really want one, I'd leave that out and get some Ottos instead, sometime down the road. They are great small algae eaters.


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

great thread.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

bushynose plecos are good in planted tanks, they stay smaller then normal plecos and don't damage plants. For substrates I would suggest Eco-complete since its a nice black color and its easy to use


----------

